# 5-24/25 Destin Whale & Cobia



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Went out Saturday morning, found some threadfin herring just north of crab island, loaded up, went to cb buoy, no cigars, but beautiful day










Headed east and heard some traffic on the radio about a whale near the Miss Louise, caught up with it about a mile east of there.










He was in about 50'of water, about 1/2 mile off the beach, rough coordinates N 30 22.367 W086 24.042, and heading east in no hurry. We followed for about 20 minutes, he would come up and roll.










Sheriff's boat was following, we werent sure of the rules, so stayed a good distance










It turned toward us and I had visions of Moby Dick, but it went under and reappeared on the other side of us



















It was still heading east when we left it, surfacing every few minutes. Something must have been wrong with it as we also saw this huge sharkabout a hundred yards from it (Only saw the fin and tail, good 10 feet between them - was definitely not a porpoise) 










Headed out to Frangista Reef, lot of stuff on the bottom, neighbor hooked up a cobia on one of the threadfin. Only had 20lb test line, he worked it a good 30 minutes before we got it in the boat. 










Went back to Frangista to hook his buddy but only got a 17"snapper on cut bait, headed home










Weighed out to around 30 lbs when we got him home. His first Cobia so a good day.

Did head back out today (Sunday) with some friends to Frangista Reef but nothing to report other than one shark.


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

awesome pics and nice cobia



what kind of whale is that?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome report !!!!!!!!!! Good pictures to. Must have been something to see that whale.Pretty cool stuff. :clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Great pictures of that whale. You dont see them much out there. I've sailed to the other side of the world and back three times and have only seen a whale one time and it was no where near as close as that one.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

That must have been cool.:clap:clap


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea the ppl i went out kayaking with saw it too...its a humpback


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you for the pictures!! I read about the humpback in the NWFDailyNews yesterday, but they didn't have any pics. I bet that was coooooool!!! Wish I coulda have seen it!


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

what is some cool pic :bowdown


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice job w/ the camera. Just goes to show, you never know what you'll set out there on any given day fishing in God's Country.

Bullshooter

Aquasport 205 w/ 150 ETEC


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

*Great pictures of the Humpback breaching. Thanks for sharing*


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awsome pics. and congrats on the cobia nice catch.


----------



## mickeyj (May 16, 2008)

Nice story. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Great pics, wow sweet day.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing.:takephoto I have yet to see one out there.


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

unbelievable pics. That is why I always try to take a camera. thanks for the post. Enjoy the Cobia.


----------

